

My 10 Mobile Developer Tips  - senthil_rajasek
http://blogs.msdn.com/hegenderfer/archive/2008/06/20/my-10-mobile-developer-tips.aspx

======
sanj
Tip #0: Get off the treadmill that Microsoft has created for mobile developers
over the last 20 (yes, 20!) years. Worth with anyone else.

